# My Buds



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2017)

My good friends raise money for cancer research. Good people that love me. 

This why I love Photography. I can be with friends, capture memories, print some Instax, and help others. What a good time. 

1. Super shooting guard and super father. 





2. My big backup but a starting fullback, back in our day.




3. Power forward, and all star friend.




4. My sister of strength and faith. I love this lady, she is such a blessing.




5. Another sister that loves me, she is first class all the way.


----------



## terri (Jun 18, 2017)

#5 is an awesome, awesome capture!!    Heck, I don't even know her but I love her - that great laugh and sassy posture speak volumes.   I don't doubt that she is first class.   I hope she has seen this photo and likes it!

I love the hat and dignified posture of #4, though it's a little soft.    #3 is sharper and is a good candid shot, too.   The first two are also soft, but the smiles and especially the cute baby in the first one make up for the technical issue.  

Overall, a nice set, with #5 the major standout for me.    A little crop off the left of the frame, maybe?   It deserves a little attention.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 18, 2017)

I agree 5 is awesome but I think there all nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 18, 2017)

terri said:


> #5 is an awesome, awesome capture!!    Heck, I don't even know her but I love her - that great laugh and sassy posture speak volumes.   I don't doubt that she is first class.   I hope she has seen this photo and likes it!
> 
> I love the hat and dignified posture of #4, though it's a little soft.    #3 is sharper and is a good candid shot, too.   The first two are also soft, but the smiles and especially the cute baby in the first one make up for the technical issue.
> 
> Overall, a nice set, with #5 the major standout for me.    A little crop off the left of the frame, maybe?   It deserves a little attention.


Thanks, blind shooting (raised arm) was reason for focus stuff. Just too crowded, paid photogs in the way, etc. 
The girl in the hat is a cancer survivor. #5 was at church today and with her mother and I gave her mother an Instax print. Everyone got an image via text.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks like a great group of people and such a great cause.  All are good but #5 FTW,


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice set; #4 has a real 70s fashion vibe too it.


----------



## enezdez (Jun 18, 2017)

Very Nice Set Love Them All!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Looks like a great group of people and such a great cause.  All are good but #5 FTW,


Thanks bud... super, fantastic people. They really have made my transition from detroit city boy very transparent. We don't spend enough time together, everyone is busy. However, I'm having all my new friends over the house in July for a barbeque, good times ahead. I miss my boys from Detroit but managed to get some of them to come by that day too. It's gonna be a party!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like a good time coming.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; #4 has a real 70s fashion vibe too it.


Thanks John. It was fun. I really wish I could have done better but I was just being respectful to the professional photographer team. I literally sat off the side in second row, angled the LCD down, raised my arm and took a few. The local news anchor covered the event. The foundation leader is a friend and put a great deal of time in it to raise money for research via MSU student scientist doing amazing work. The wife volunteered to greet and direct people. It was at MSU football field.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Very Nice Set Love Them All!


Thank you very much.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 19, 2017)

#5 ftw but a great set overall!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

BrentC said:


> #5 ftw but a great set overall!


Thanks


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 19, 2017)

Another great set JC, and I also think 5 is just beautiful!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 19, 2017)

Well done and your friends seems like cool, quality folk.  You are blessed.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 19, 2017)

Love this set. All very expressive.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

TMorrow said:


> Another great set JC, and I also think 5 is just beautiful!


Thanks T



Gary A. said:


> Well done and your friends seems like cool, quality folk.  You are blessed.


Thanks bud. I am truly blessed, thank.



zombiesniper said:


> Love this set. All very expressive.


Thanks Trevor


----------

